# Things I did not know about..



## Mudball (Mar 24, 2020)

Now that I am homebound, the list of 'I will do when i get time' is coming back to haunt.  One of them was bleeding the radiators.  After trawling in the garage, found a radiator key, but the bleeping thing would not fit our radiators (must be from the old house).  Its then I realised that i could bleed our radiators with just a screwdriver!!.  I am sure everyone knew it, but a big discovery for me.  

looking fwd to hear other's new discovery..  i am betting someone has found a new recipe or how to make the toilet roll go the extra mile ..


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm married?!

When did that happen?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2020)

Some people will never post on this thread........


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 24, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Now that I am homebound, the list of 'I will do when i get time' is coming back to haunt.  One of them was bleeding the radiators.  After trawling in the garage, found a radiator key, but the bleeping thing would not fit our radiators (must be from the old house).  Its then I realised that i could bleed our radiators with just a screwdriver!!.  I am sure everyone knew it, but a big discovery for me. 

looking fwd to hear other's new discovery..  i am betting someone has found a new recipe or how to make the toilet roll go the extra mile ..
		
Click to expand...

Put an auto bleed valve on your rad, and never have that issue again


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2020)

How much noise the aircraft overhead made - even though we thought the disturbance for us not that much - the silence is golden - especially now that noise from the nearby main road has largely gone also.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 24, 2020)

I always thought my children had a lot to say when I got home in the evening because they hadn't seen me since breakfast. Turns out they literally talk non-stop all day (they are girls after all ).


----------



## Mudball (Mar 24, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Put an auto bleed valve on your rad, and never have that issue again

Click to expand...

One more thing that I did not know that existed...   had to google it.  Interesting concept.  But how do you top up the system if it keeps letting air out?


----------



## Mudball (Mar 24, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I always thought my children had a lot to say when I got home in the evening because they hadn't seen me since breakfast. Turns out they literally talk non-stop all day (they are girls after all ).
		
Click to expand...

I have a boy and exact opposite.   We are best of friends during morning school run and after i get home.   past 2 days, it has been a struggle to have a conversation - we run out of pranks after some  time.    

Also, i realise that they seem to be doing a lot of academic stuff (for 10 yr olds).. the Mrs has been flat out in doing the lessons with him.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 24, 2020)

Mudball said:



			One more thing that I did not know that existed...   had to google it.  Interesting concept.  But how do you top up the system if it keeps letting air out?
		
Click to expand...

I havent had to top up the system for ages (combi bolier that has a tap on theunderside of it to top up the water pressure if needed) and much less often than before I fitted the auto bleed valve on the only rad that used to collect a little air.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 24, 2020)

If you put a little water in a wine bottle and warm it with a candle then balance a testicle on the top the bottle the testicle gets slowly sucked inside the bottle. 
Does anyone know the trick to get it back out?
Asking for a friend.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2020)

How noisy the local neighbourhood use to be. There is a school sports ground used my football clubs in the evenings not too far away as the crow flies (500 yards) and although with double glazing etc we don't hear it in the house you can in the garden. We can usually hear a distant rumbling from the busy A329M which is eerily quiet tonight and never appreciated how many aeroplanes actually flew over coming into Heathrow


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Some people will never post on this thread........
		
Click to expand...

I will, but only to prove you wrong


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 24, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			If you put a little water in a wine bottle and warm it with a candle then balance a testicle on the top the bottle the testicle gets slowly sucked inside the bottle.
Does anyone know the trick to get it back out?
Asking for a friend.
		
Click to expand...

Oh c'mon, at least ask harder question. Place the other testicle on the edge of a table and get a good friend to hit it with a steak hammer - you know, the hammers with lots of sharp points in it. You'll will find that on the down swing you will quickly learn how Sumo wrestlers learn to suck their testicles back inside their body. Either that or your head ends up through the ceiling and only cats and small children hear the pitch of your scream.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Oh c'mon, at least ask harder question. Place the other testicle on the edge of a table and get a good friend to hit it with a steak hammer - you know, the hammers with lots of sharp points in it. You'll will find that on the down swing you will quickly learn how Sumo wrestlers learn to suck their testicles back inside their body. Either that or your head ends up through the ceiling and only cats and small children hear the pitch of your scream.
		
Click to expand...

Feeling better Bri....


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 24, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Oh c'mon, at least ask harder question. Place the other testicle on the edge of a table and get a good friend to hit it with a steak hammer - you know, the hammers with lots of sharp points in it. You'll will find that on the down swing you will quickly learn how Sumo wrestlers learn to suck their testicles back inside their body. Either that or your head ends up through the ceiling and only cats and small children hear the pitch of your scream.
		
Click to expand...

Worth a try.  I'll tell him.

He asked if there's another way!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 24, 2020)

How quickly I could turn into a Lockdown Enforcer/Gestapo..."are you family" "there's more than two of you"....

Could be a long 3 weeks!


----------



## Mudball (Mar 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			How quickly I could turn into a Lockdown Enforcer/Gestapo..."are you family" "there's more than two of you"....

Could be a long 3 weeks!
		
Click to expand...

Either that or how long before you turn into a cannibal?  There is plenty of bog roll to soak up the blood


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			How quickly I could turn into a Lockdown Enforcer/Gestapo..."are you family" "there's more than two of you"....

Could be a long 3 weeks!
		
Click to expand...

You sound ideally suited for one of these 250,000 volunteers they’re looking for.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 24, 2020)

Strangely, how comfortable I am without other people. Yes I miss my friends and want to be in the pub again but being at home without contact with anyone except my wife is actually ok. Also the simple pleasure of just going for a walk either on my own or with my wife.

Learning to shop efficiently and creatively. How ever empty the supermarket was I could always create a few meal ideas in my head as I walked round.

Bearing in mind how much I hate the gym, how much I miss hard exercise


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Strangely, how comfortable I am without other people. Yes I miss my friends and want to be in the pub again but being at home without contact with anyone except my wife is actually ok. Also the simple pleasure of just going for a walk either on my own or with my wife.

Learning to shop efficiently and creatively. How ever empty the supermarket was I could always create a few meal ideas in my head as I walked round.

Bearing in mind how much I hate the gym, how much I miss hard exercise
		
Click to expand...


I was with you until the last line Greg lol


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Feeling better Bri....

Click to expand...

Banging head, sore throat, niggly cough but the fever has gone ---- a large brandy has helped. Thinking of having another one.


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 24, 2020)

My lass is Italian


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 25, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How much noise the aircraft overhead made - even though we thought the disturbance for us not that much - the silence is golden - especially now that noise from the nearby main road has largely gone also.
		
Click to expand...

Before moving here I used to live in Woking - Heathrow, Gatwick , Farnborough etc.

Where I live now is fairly close to Yeovilton airbase and when there were Harriers here they used to follow the A303 as quick navigation.
One of my customers who lives on the other side of a big hill said to me " How do you put up with the aircraft noise "  "What aircraft noise?" was my reply because I was so used to it being a lot worse.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 25, 2020)

It takes two to Tango properly.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 25, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Strangely, how comfortable I am without other people. Yes I miss my friends and want to be in the pub again but being at home without contact with anyone except my wife is actually ok. Also the simple pleasure of just going for a walk either on my own or with my wife.

Learning to shop efficiently and creatively. How ever empty the supermarket was I could always create a few meal ideas in my head as I walked round.

Bearing in mind how much I hate the gym, how much I miss hard exercise
		
Click to expand...

So you've found out your actually married 😂


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2020)

Anyone else considered moving the exercise bike from the shed into the living room/extension/spare room/conservatory?

I may do it this weekend.

I may clean it the next weekend.

See if it needs a service the week after.

Hopefully everything back to normal the week after and I'll put it back.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 1, 2020)

A solution of car shampoo and water (like you use for the car) is excellent at cleaning white upvc , even more so if you use a pressure washer and snow foam as well


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 1, 2020)

I am surprised at how little I miss Premier League football. It probably helps that I wasn't enjoying the season anyway, but I'm still a little surprised I don't miss watching the big game on a Sunday or whatever. The only thing I really miss about it is Fantasy League.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2020)

Being at home with the wife has seen us chatting a lot more. I was horrified the other day to discover that she had been made redundant from Woolworths.....


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 1, 2020)

On my walk yesterday I found a path that I did not know existed.

I have only lived in the village 35 years.


----------



## CliveW (Apr 1, 2020)

How little I check the weather forecast if I'm not playing golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2020)

CliveW said:



			How little I check the weather forecast if I'm not playing golf.
		
Click to expand...

This. I'd check Metoffice and then BBC weather and if I didn't like either of their answers I'd give Accuweather a go


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 1, 2020)

I can still thin an air ball into next doors garden.. it didn’t break any glass unlike the real one a few years ago 😳🤭


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I can still thin an air ball into next doors garden.. it didn’t break any glass unlike the real one a few years ago 😳🤭
		
Click to expand...

Haha I did the same with one of my foam practise balls. Somehow ballooned one up in the air, rolled down my conservatory roof and over the fence.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 2, 2020)

May I suggest golf is too dangerous for some on here😂😂😂


----------



## 2blue (Apr 5, 2020)

Whilst chasing up for spare parts for our pressure cooker discovered that it had been recalled in 2012 for faulty pressure valves, so I'm been sent a complete full top section. Bonus!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 5, 2020)

As kids Howard Kendall and Bryan Ferry played together in an U13’s team.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 5, 2020)

That my lass can wash our three dogs in our Belfast sink - and this saves me 105 Euros


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Oh c'mon, at least ask harder question. Place the other testicle on the edge of a table and get a good friend to hit it with a steak hammer - you know, the hammers with lots of sharp points in it. You'll will find that on the down swing you will quickly learn how Sumo wrestlers learn to suck their testicles back inside their body. Either that or your head ends up through the ceiling and only cats and small children hear the pitch of your scream.
		
Click to expand...

OH that made me chuckle, my eyes are watering just thinking about it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			How quickly I could turn into a Lockdown Enforcer/Gestapo..."are you family" "there's more than two of you"....

Could be a long 3 weeks!
		
Click to expand...

My daughter, she has turned into a curtain twitcher!


----------



## Dando (Apr 5, 2020)

That there’s a wrong way to put milk in the fridge


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 5, 2020)

The dark-haired girl from Tightfit with the awesome frontage who sang on "The Lion sleeps tonight" married Pete Waterman.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 5, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The dark-haired girl from Tightfit with the awesome frontage who sang on "The Lion sleeps tonight" married Pete Waterman.
		
Click to expand...

Married multi millionaire Pete Waterman you mean?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 5, 2020)

Yep - heard it on a ToTP podcast I was listening to.    She was fit as hell in the video for that song.   They were married for eight years and had two kids.  Good on you Pete!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 5, 2020)

That was Mrs Merton to Debbie McGee I think “ so what attracted you to multi millionaire Paul Daniels”
Quality tv.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 5, 2020)

Bbq grew a beard over winter


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 6, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/82097426710/posts/10156358274196711


----------



## Mudball (Apr 9, 2020)

Maths and Grammar is bloody difficult for 10 year olds..


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2020)

My car is red.........


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			My car is red.........

Click to expand...

My black BMW is actually red. It is ruby red, according to the log book. A variant of metallic black, with very suble red metal flake. It is black 98% of the time, but when polished, in the right light, with the eye of faith, it looks a bit red. Almost.

A bit like there is no such thing as a black cat. They are all reddish brown in the sun.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			My black BMW is actually red. It is ruby red, according to the log book. A variant of metallic black, with very suble red metal flake. It is black 98% of the time, but when polished, in the right light, with the eye of faith, it looks a bit red. Almost.

A bit like there is no such thing as a black cat. They are all reddish brown in the sun.
		
Click to expand...

A few weeks ago was at the BMW garage...  under the strip lights, i thought a X3 was brown while the lady thought it was graphite or soemthing..   for the life of me, i could not tell.  Reminded me of the Blue or Gold dress challenge


----------



## sunshine (Apr 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			My black BMW is actually red. It is ruby red, according to the log book. A variant of metallic black, with very suble red metal flake. It is black 98% of the time, but when polished, in the right light, with the eye of faith, it looks a bit red. Almost.

A bit like there is no such thing as a black cat. They are all reddish brown in the sun.
		
Click to expand...

The car manufacturers love devising silly names for colours. Bizarre because I don't think people are all that bothered. Apparently my silver audi is actually Monaco blue - who knew?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2020)

My previous Merc was green black. Yep, that is a colour. Green black. 

In certain light it was purple, go figure.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 9, 2020)

pauldj42 said:






__ https://www.facebook.com/82097426710/posts/10156358274196711



Click to expand...

I've a beautiful 'Louisville Golf' Putter made out of three layers of different woods. It really is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 10, 2020)

How many times I touch my face.... never thought i would ever count it


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 11, 2020)

The only band to have supported both the Beatles and the Rolling Stones are …..  the Barron Knights.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 11, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The only band to have supported both the Beatles and the Rolling Stones are …..  the Barron Knights.
		
Click to expand...

Saw the Barron Knights in Eastbourne at the Congress theatre many moons ago, went with the local snooker club ,took the wives and had the two front rows of seats ,one of the ladies was eating a box of chocolates and was seen by a member of the band who got them to stop playing and nick her choccies ,they then proceeded to eat the lot between themselves before carrying on with the show .
Memories 👍


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How noisy the local neighbourhood use to be. There is a school sports ground used my football clubs in the evenings not too far away as the crow flies (500 yards) and although with double glazing etc we don't hear it in the house you can in the garden. We can usually hear a distant rumbling from the busy A329M which is eerily quiet tonight and never appreciated how many aeroplanes actually flew over coming into Heathrow
		
Click to expand...

Heathrow is...insane at the moment.  I've worked there nigh 20 years on and off, and am used to seeing a throng of people that only ever really clears around midnight and then only for a couple of hours.  Now, its like a ghost town - last time I walked in to T5 Arrivals, I figured out how to lay out a reasonably challenging par 5 down the length of it!


----------



## Mudball (Apr 12, 2020)

Grizzly said:



			Heathrow is...insane at the moment.  I've worked there nigh 20 years on and off, and am used to seeing a throng of people that only ever really clears around midnight and then only for a couple of hours.  Now, its like a ghost town - last time I walked in to T5 Arrivals, I figured out how to lay out a reasonably challenging par 5 down the length of it! 

Click to expand...

I don’t fly very often these days.. last year may be 50-60 trips..  I don’t think I have ever seen lhr empty


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 16, 2020)

What happens when you send Pew pew as a iMessage.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 16, 2020)

Swearing into Word Dictate brings up **** ***


----------



## Mudball (Apr 16, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			What happens when you send *Pew pew *as a iMessage.
		
Click to expand...

Who/What is pew pew??


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 16, 2020)

Trying to learn new things, like using dropbox, handbrake YouTube, to resize and post videos. 
Only to realise I'm useless, and failed miserably


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 16, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The only band to have supported both the Beatles and the Rolling Stones are …..  the Barron Knights.
		
Click to expand...

I remember when I was a young lad on holiday with my parents we saw the Barron Knights and I thought they were brilliant! Which must have been early 90s. According to Wikipedia they are still going, but with only one of the original members and three new ones.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2020)

One of the original Barron Knights is a member of our place and have played with him a number of times - nice guy


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 16, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Who/What is pew pew??
		
Click to expand...

Try it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 16, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Who/What is pew pew??
		
Click to expand...

They were colleagues of Barney McGrew, Cuthbert, Dibble and Grub.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 29, 2020)

The non foaming clear gorilla glue can be used to fill chips in quartz (and probably stone/granite) worktop.
Drop a dob in the chip, leave for 24 hrs and shave smooth with a fresh stanley blade held carefully in your fingers.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 29, 2020)

My latest discovery is that if you replace the brushes in the motor of a Karcher pressure washer with ones that are just fractionally too small, after about a minute of running all the contacts on the commutator get ripped off and the motor is destroyed.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2020)

cliveb said:



			My latest discovery is that if you replace the brushes in the motor of a Karcher pressure washer with ones that are just fractionally too small, after about a minute of running all the contacts on the commutator get ripped off and the motor is destroyed. 

Click to expand...

Amateur armature ,


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2020)

Tip for BT Sport customers, complain monthly about lack of live sport and they will cancel each months payment, you cannot cancel the whole deal without paying a get out cancellation fee.
My wife also negotiated a spiffing new deal on my grandsons phone on the back of this.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Tip for BT Sport customers, complain monthly about lack of live sport and they will cancel each months payment, you cannot cancel the whole deal without paying a get out cancellation fee.
My wife also negotiated a spiffing new deal on my grandsons phone on the back of this.
		
Click to expand...

Or fill in their online form. Then they then automically deduct it from your monthly bill without having to complain

https://www.bt.com/help/bt-sport/bt-sport-bill-credit


----------



## JamesR (Apr 30, 2020)

Acute appendicitis is very painful 🤒🥵


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Acute appendicitis is very painful 🤒🥵
		
Click to expand...

You haven't have you...
Been there when I was 10. Not good
Take care James


----------



## JamesR (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			You haven't have you...
Been there when I was 10. Not good
Take care James

Click to expand...

Yeah, I’m on antibiotics as they don’t want to risk an operation with cv19 doing the rounds.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Yeah, I’m on antibiotics as they don’t want to risk an operation with cv19 doing the rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Because of your condition I can see why...
Keep on top of it and dont leave it too late to go to hospital if it comes to it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Acute appendicitis is very painful 🤒🥵
		
Click to expand...

Mine came on quickly and I went into hospital same day, it was whipped out the following day. Morphine did the trick quite nicely I seem to remember . Never had a pain killer like it since, for good reason thinking back. I went from incredible pain to a floaty floaty world


----------



## JamesR (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Because of your condition I can see why...
Keep on top of it and dont leave it too late to go to hospital if it comes to it.
		
Click to expand...

I’m checking my temperature regularly and am under strict instructions from the surgeon.
The pain hasn’t gone yet, but hasn’t worsened thankfully.
3 more days of antibiotics and then decide on the next step.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mine came on quickly and I went into hospital same day, it was whipped out the following day. Morphine did the trick quite nicely I seem to remember . Never had a pain killer like it since, for good reason thinking back. I went from incredible pain to a floaty floaty world 

Click to expand...

They would have operated at any other time.
Apparently they aren’t to do keyhole at the moment due to cv19, and don’t want to risk open operations when not desperately needed.

I don’t quite understand why keyhole is a no no, but apparently my treatment is a nationwide approach atm.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 30, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Yeah, I’m on antibiotics as they don’t want to risk an operation with cv19 doing the rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch !


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2020)

JamesR said:



			They would have operated at any other time.
Apparently they aren’t to do keyhole at the moment due to cv19, and don’t want to risk open operations when not desperately needed.

I don’t quite understand why keyhole is a no no, but apparently my treatment is a nationwide approach atm.
		
Click to expand...

I had mine by Keyhole, about 17-18 years ago. I struggle to see the scar now, it was only ever about 3-4cm, I was up and about very quickly after the op and as long as you follow their advice for taking it easy, no lifting etc, the recovery time for keyhole is vastly reduced from standard surgery. Assuming techniques usually improve then recovery will be even quicker now. It really should not be a big issue afterwards. 

I think the NHS went into ultra conservative mode to allow for a massive influx of covid patients, all guns pointed to that side of the ship. Now that capacity is not being used we may see standard ops start to begin up again as theatres, dr's etc are being unused and that is daft. 

The whole experience for me started and ended within 24hrs but I do remember it was very painful and also worrying. I hope it goes well for you and it happens quickly .


----------



## IanM (Apr 30, 2020)

Radio waves do not travel in a straight line!  Get knocked about by all sort too!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Acute appendicitis is very painful 🤒🥵
		
Click to expand...

Had that a few years back had to have it removed. Feel your pain . Feel better


----------



## Ross61 (Apr 30, 2020)

IanM said:



			Radio waves do not travel in a straight line!  Get knocked about by all sort too!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, rain is a real pain for that.
They bounce of stuff, that’s why you use to get “ghosting” on old TVs years ago as part of the signal took longer to get to your aerial by bouncing off a building.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 3, 2020)

Apparently the lock down has spawned an "underground network of hairdressers".


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

that i can cut womens hair, or more important my wifes, mind you its blunt Bob so just straight lines and she has very very straight hair..


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2020)

I learnt this from another thread and was totally gobsmacked.
The Barron Knights were the only band to support both The Beatles and The Rolling Stones.


----------



## Mudball (May 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			that i can cut womens hair, or more important my wifes, mind you its blunt Bob so just straight lines and she has very very straight hair..

Click to expand...

and was her 'regular' hairdresser ripping her off??  how much are you going to save this year


----------



## patricks148 (May 4, 2020)

Mudball said:



			and was her 'regular' hairdresser ripping her off??  how much are you going to save this year
		
Click to expand...


F that, or i'll have to change my name to Vance get highlights and one of those silly beards


----------



## Kellfire (May 4, 2020)

JamesR said:



			They would have operated at any other time.
Apparently they aren’t to do keyhole at the moment due to cv19, and don’t want to risk open operations when not desperately needed.

I don’t quite understand why keyhole is a no no, but apparently my treatment is a nationwide approach atm.
		
Click to expand...

Keyhole requires air under pressure in the theatre to inflate the abdomen - so any Covid in the air would be getting thrown around the room basically.


----------



## Mudball (May 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			F that, or i'll have to change my name to Vance get highlights and one of those silly beards

Click to expand...

on the positive side, you can drive around in a TT


----------



## Wolf (May 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I had mine by Keyhole, about 17-18 years ago. I struggle to see the scar now, it was only ever about 3-4cm, I was up and about very quickly after the op and as long as you follow their advice for taking it easy, no lifting etc, the recovery time for keyhole is vastly reduced from standard surgery. Assuming techniques usually improve then recovery will be even quicker now. It really should not be a big issue afterwards.

I think the NHS went into ultra conservative mode to allow for a massive influx of covid patients, all guns pointed to that side of the ship. Now that capacity is not being used we may see standard ops start to begin up again as theatres, dr's etc are being unused and that is daft.

The whole experience for me started and ended within 24hrs but I do remember it was very painful and also worrying. I hope it goes well for you and it happens quickly .
		
Click to expand...

Wish mine had been keyhole... I've got a bloody great scar from when mine was done more like 4inches than 4cm. 

I  home on leave remember waking up in agony and sweaty my dad took me to A&E, I remember being seen and taken to a ward next thing I remember was feeling very high and happy. Then the drugs wore off and I realised was still in hospital and had been operated on. Still no idea why my scar is as big as it is compared to others I've seen. But I remember they used staples not stitches and having those out was horrible.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Wish mine had been keyhole... I've got a bloody great scar from when mine was done more like 4inches than 4cm.

I  home on leave remember waking up in agony and sweaty my dad took me to A&E, I remember being seen and taken to a ward next thing I remember was feeling very high and happy. Then the drugs wore off and I realised was still in hospital and had been operated on. Still no idea why my scar is as big as it is compared to others I've seen. But I remember they used staples not stitches and having those out was horrible.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but you can tell anyone who sees it that it was a knife wound. Blokes will be impressed, your kids will go wow, women will swoon .

I was lucky, dissolvable stitches so even they were not an issue. Sorry, that doesn't make your experience any better does it


----------



## Wolf (May 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, but you can tell anyone who sees it that it was a knife wound. Blokes will be impressed, your kids will go wow, women will swoon .

I was lucky, dissolvable stitches so even they were not an issue. Sorry, that doesn't make your experience any better does it 

Click to expand...

Problem I have with that is I have  actual knife wounds and they're nothing like the lovely clean cut of my appendix scar 🤣

They were stitched up with something akin to fishing wire😳. Now that did bloody hurt having that removed could feel the plastic/wire thread pulling through made me feel physically sick 🤢.


----------



## Mudball (May 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Problem I have with that is I have  actual knife wounds and they're nothing like the lovely clean cut of my appendix scar 🤣

They were stitched up with something akin to fishing wire😳. Now that did bloody hurt having that removed could feel the plastic/wire thread pulling through made me feel physically sick 🤢.
		
Click to expand...

Friend's wife called 111 with the pain. They asked her to go to hospital.   He took here there but sat in the car park with his son as they were not allowed in.  After a few hours got a call to say that they will need to operate and remove the appendix.  Full open rather than keyhole.  Now she has been adviced bed rest and simple food for 3 weeks.   luck of the draw...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 4, 2020)

Reading this thread I've discovered there are actually things I don't know


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 9, 2020)

I did not know you could slice the wire on an electric lawn mower or hedge trimmer and not have to take it to the tip. Following some very helpful and patient advice in the Random Irritations thread I bought a connecting gizmo for a few quid, wired it up (correctly 🥳) with the two sections of cable and then cut my grass yesterday for the first time since 'the incident'.

I wish I had known this two hedge trimmers ago 😆.


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2020)

Did you know that if every one of us had posted just once a day, based on post count, one of us would be over 182 years old!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 9, 2020)

The BBC  keep track of which of their programmes you have watched


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The BBC  keep track of which of their programmes you have watched 

Click to expand...

Somebody always seems to be tracking something these days. I've just accepted it now, no point fighting it.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 10, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The BBC  keep track of which of their programmes you have watched 

Click to expand...

I watch with a mask on, so they don't know it's me.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 10, 2020)

They know nothing about me...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			They know nothing about me...
		
Click to expand...

who said that...?


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 10, 2020)

Just watch stuff you don’t like and fool the system


----------



## 2blue (Dec 12, 2020)

Dental Anesthetics have improved enormously.
I had a molar extracted yesterday. Several injections administered then within a minute or two extraction started, rather than previously, sent to sit in the waiting area to allow the injections to work. So, how can that be? Really fast-acting anesthetic.....  no 'wooden' side of face & lip so that you dribble everywhere for several hours. Then & the effects wore off in a very short time. I hadn't been looking forward to this extraction at all & whilst I wouldn't say it was enjoyable, it certainly wasn't the very unpleasant experience I'd endured previously.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 12, 2020)

2blue said:



			Dental Anesthetics have improved enormously.
I had a molar extracted yesterday. Several injections administered then within a minute or two extraction started, rather than previously, sent to sit in the waiting area to allow the injections to work. So, how can that be? Really fast-acting anesthetic.....  no 'wooden' side of face & lip so that you dribble everywhere for several hours. Then & the effects wore off in a very short time. I hadn't been looking forward to this extraction at all & whilst I wouldn't say it was enjoyable, it certainly wasn't the very unpleasant experience I'd endured previously.
		
Click to expand...

I've only ever had one extraction - a back molar.
And I can honestly say it was less traumatic than descaling with the vibrating thingy that my dentist insists on doing every checkup.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 12, 2020)

cliveb said:



			I've only ever had one extraction - a back molar.
And I can honestly say it was less traumatic than descaling with the vibrating thingy that my dentist insists on doing every checkup.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I found the same, had a crown popped in no hassle, but descaling ... vibrates at the wrong frequency


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 12, 2020)

cliveb said:



			I've only ever had one extraction - a back molar.
And I can honestly say it was less traumatic than descaling with the vibrating thingy that my dentist insists on doing every checkup.
		
Click to expand...

My dentist has learned that he needs to use a bite guard whenever he does any extended treatment on me. Last time I had a root canal done I fell asleep in the chair and they had to put a guard in to keep my mouth open.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 30, 2020)

I never knew that using asterisks to cover up a naughty word wasn't allowed on the forum. I had a post that got Mod edited even though I had *****'d out the inappropriate word. 



This isn't a complaint against the Mods or the policy, and totally accept the edited version of my post, it's simply something I didn't know before.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 2, 2021)

Have just finished reading this account of an achievement that the whole mountaineering world would have said is unattainable. Climbing all fourteen 8,000m Himalayan peaks in just over 6months. Previous record was over 7 years.
Completed by one very, very remarkable Gurkha.


----------

